# blog



## paskiy (4 Août 2015)

bonjour
j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour creer un blog.....?


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

paskiy a dit:


> bonjour
> j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour creer un blog.....?


Ben, même avec une loupe, je ne vois rien, aucun lien.


----------



## paskiy (4 Août 2015)

explique


----------



## paskiy (4 Août 2015)

explique


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

paskiy a dit:


> explique


Disons qu'avec n'importe moteur de recherche, par exemple Google et avec ces simples mots, que tu tombes sur ceci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201232 ...N'est-ce pas suffisant, pour démarrer ?

De plus, tu ne mentionnes aucun lien d'exemple, histoire de cibler un peu mieux la chose.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Août 2015)

Créer un blog : 2 choix

*1 - Plateforme de blogging*
Tu prends un compte gratuit (ou payant) sur une plateforme comme :
- WordPress.com
- Blogger.com _(Google)_
- Overblog
- Etc, il en existe une multitude.
Ça reste gratuit en général avec des fonctions simples, ensuite ça devient payant par abonnement pour quelque chose de plus complet (commentaires, suivi, multi-posts…), le nom de domaine de ton Blog est mixé avec celui de la plateforme.

*2 - Site de Blog indépendant*
Pour ça tu vas devoir assurer :
- Achat et gestion du nom de domaine
- Abonnement pour un hébergement de base
- Installation et gestion du CMS de blogging

Le NDD (nom de domaine) est souvent vendu avec ton hébergement. Pour débuter tu peux essayer un hébergement gratuit comme celui proposé par Hostinger (j'ai plusieurs comptes gratuits chez eux), mais ça ne doit pas rester dans cette situation car les capacités sont très limitées et tu dois avoir un NDD à part (voir chez Gandi pour acheter un NDD).

Les offres les moins chères pour débuter avec un CMS comme WordPress (par ex.) coûtent moins de 30 €/an chez Hostinger (Premium), pareil chez OVH (Perso) ou Online et idem chez iKoula, un peu plus cher chez 1&1 à 43 €/an… et une très bonne base chez Infomaniak pour 90 €/an, mais c'est un excellent hébergeur pour WordPress.

Une fois WordPress installé il te faudra le paramétrer et associer un thème supplémentaire si ceux proposés par défaut ne te conviennent pas, tu feras la même chose avec les multiples extensions disponibles pour compléter ou booster ton site.

La différence entre les plateformes et l'indépendant c'est cette possibilité d'évolution et personnalisation que tu n'as qu'en étant indépendant.

J'ai parlé de WordPress comme CMS de blog mais il en existe d'autres comme DotClear, eZ Publish…

A toi de voir…


----------



## paskiy (6 Août 2015)

OMG!!! tout ça pour un blog!!euuuh c'est dejà trop cool ce que tu m'as envoyé comme aide mais, pour évoluer stratégiquement j'aimerais savoir si t'en a un (blog)....et lequel des sites te satisfait le mieux? stp


----------



## momo-fr (8 Août 2015)

Dans ma signature tu as mon blog, j'en ai 2 autres plus professionnels, tous sous WordPress que je connais très bien.
Pour l'hébergement j'ai pratiqué perso ou pour mes clients une douzaine de services, hors hébergement dédié où tu a des perfs très supérieures je pratique en général OVH (site pro perso), Hostinger, Gandi ou 1&1 (choix client), un peu d'Online et d'Ikoula et des sociétés moins connues (PHPnet, Elidee…). Tu peux toujours migrer par la suite si cela ne te convient pas.

Si tu débutes le gratuit est une solution simple est rapide qui ne t'engage pas.


----------



## paskiy (12 Août 2015)

cool.....je vais m'y mettre merci et je te rendrais compte........


----------



## AniaR (27 Août 2015)

Slt! Je vais profiter de ton sujet et surtout de la réponse de momo-fr pour m'avancer vers la création de mon blog aussi, j'ai déjà regardé les modèles (gratuits) sur le conseil d'un ami là http://www.templatemonster.com/fr/ , je rendrais compte aussi....


----------



## paskiy (31 Août 2015)

coool....moi j'ai pas encore trouvé de sujet genre.....de thème pour le blog que j'aimerais créer


----------



## paskiy (31 Août 2015)

coool....moi j'ai pas encore trouvé de sujet genre.....de thème pour le blog que j'aimerais créer


----------



## AniaR (31 Août 2015)

cool,t'as regardé un peu? y a des idées à gogo))


----------



## paskiy (31 Août 2015)

sisi j'ai regardé...le pb c'est j'ai envie de créer un blog sur un concept nouveau et je vois pas lequel...en passant mom sur quel concept est basé ton blog stp


----------



## paskiy (31 Août 2015)

momo–fr la dernière question est pour toi...


----------



## AniaR (31 Août 2015)

ok, bonne chance))


----------



## paskiy (31 Août 2015)

AniaR ton concept est sur quoi stp


----------



## AniaR (31 Août 2015)

tu comprend quoi par concept?


----------



## daffyb (31 Août 2015)

J'ai plusieurs blogs, et j'aime bien Dotclear pour sa simplicité.
Wordpress est bien aussi, et/mais beaucoup plus complet.
Pour résumer, un blog simple : Dotclear
Un site un peu plus complet avec plus de fonctions qu'un blog : Wordpress
Ceux sont les exemples pour un CMS que tu pourras installer où tu veux.
Les solutions du type - WordPress.com - Blogger.com_(Google) _- Overblog sont aussi à considérer, mais perso, j'aime bien avoir le droit de vie ou de mort sur mon blog.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2015)

paskiy a dit:


> en passant momo-fr sur quel concept est basé ton blog stp



Mon blog est sur un thème standard WP que j'ai personnalisé (Twenty Eleven) via un thème enfant :


----------



## paskiy (22 Octobre 2015)

slt les gens......momo help stp! j'arrive pas ā customiser mon theme j'ai choisis cubic


----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2015)

Heu, oui… plus d'infos sur ce que tu appelles "j'arrive pas ā customiser mon thème" ??

Sachant que Cubic est un thème enfant du thème Boardwalk… il faut donc l'installer aussi.   


```
/*
Theme Name: Cubic
Template: boardwalk <- Ici est indiqué la dépendance du thème Cubic à Boardwalk
Theme URI: https://wordpress.com/themes/cubic/
Author: Automattic
```


----------



## paskiy (6 Novembre 2015)

euhh , si je comprend bien faudrait que j'écrive ce code moi meme?


----------



## paskiy (6 Novembre 2015)

excuse moi je comprend pas comment tu veux que je le face. en réalité oü veux tu que je le face parceque j'ai cliqué sur boardwalk et je me perd un peu....


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2015)

il te faut télécharger ce thème : https://fr.wordpress.org/themes/boardwalk/
et l'installer


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2015)

paskiy a dit:


> euhh , si je comprend bien faudrait que j'écrive ce code moi meme?


Non, le code te présente l'intro du thème Cubic (visible dans la feuille de styles) il s'agit d'un thème "enfant" WordPress, cette technique permet d'utiliser un thème est d'en détouner l'aspect ou les fonctionnalité à travers un second thème qui y fait référence (lien de parenté - -> enfant de…).


paskiy a dit:


> excuse moi je comprend pas comment tu veux que je le face. en réalité oü veux tu que je le face parce que j'ai cliqué sur boardwalk et je me perd un peu....


Tu dois ajouter à ton CMS Wordpress le thème Boardwalk pour qu'il soit présent (mais pas activé) dans le CMS (section "Apparence" -> thèmes), cela va te permettre d'utiliser le thème Cubic et ses fonctions qui s’appuient sur Boardwalk…

Plus d'info sur la technique du thème enfant WP et pourquoi l'utiliser…


----------



## paskiy (12 Novembre 2015)

ok merci


----------



## paskiy (29 Novembre 2015)

bjr ā tous ....momo stp j'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dis soit j'ai rien compris et je m'y suis mal prise soit xa donne pas. je suis allée dans theme enfant et j'ai téléchargé theme check qui dit tester le theme pour les dernieres normes et pratiquessur wordpress


----------



## paskiy (29 Novembre 2015)

aussi j'ai fait un essaie en postant une image j'ai eu 3 vu et une visite mais j'arrive pas ā voir ces bloggers lā .....savoir qui a visiter ou vu en fait!


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2015)

Si tu veux un suivi très détaillé tu as Wassup qui est très bien, il en existe quantité d'autres mais avec des trackings différents…


----------



## paskiy (4 Décembre 2015)

merci je vais essayer


----------



## paskiy (4 Décembre 2015)

slt ā tous j'aimerais creer une rubrique forum dans mon blog comment m'y prendre?


----------



## luc1en (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

un forum avec Wordpress, ce n'est pas une simple rubrique, mais une extension de ses fonctions de base.
Il faut donc installer une extension (=plugin). Des milliers sont disponibles gratuitement sur le dépôt officiel.
Il existe aussi un forum de support Wordpress francophone…


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

La plus utilisée et pratique c'est BBPress, en production sur des sites clients avec bonheur (en zone privée).
Attention à bien paramétrer le bouzin, ce n'est pas un truc tout bête…


----------



## paskiy (14 Décembre 2015)

slt....merci pour vos suggestions mais le paramétrage comme tu dis momo incombe des donnés perso ou alors un  codage spécifique?


----------



## paskiy (14 Décembre 2015)

j'ai cliqué sur plugin comme me dit BBPress mais y'a pas de proposition de add ou de choix de plugin comme le dit ce dernier! est-ce un pb par rapport ā la config de mon blog ou encore.....?


----------

